# Tales of Graces F - March 13th 2012



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

As a big fan of the series, I know this game is going to be all sorts of awesome. Even if you're not familiar with the series, go pick up a copy. You will get to play a surely excellent game. You will not regret this purchase.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on this one, Granteed!


----------

